# Боли по утрам в левой верхней части спины



## vlvshishkin (19 Апр 2018)

Не знаю в тот ли раздел пишу, но прошу помощи у специалистов. Проблема вот в чем. Не так давно начали беспокоить боли в левой верхней части спины, ближе к боку. Боли появляются в одно и то же время утром с 5 до 6 часов. Боли не резкие, не острые, ноющие и неприятные, но я от них просыпаюсь. При смене положения тела боли могут усиливаться. Когда встаю с кровати, боль утихает, при повороте туловища влево-вправо может проявляться, но не сильно. В течение дня боли совсем нет. При кашле так же болей нет. Если надавливать на то место, боли так же не ощущаю. Что это может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

От позвоночника и мышц, до больной почки и селезенки.

Может все же к врачу, а не в интернет.


----------



## vlvshishkin (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а для чего тогда этот форум? К врачу я схожу, просто времени нет. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

А вот потом с результатами обследования на форум.
Скажем все ли сделано и адекватно ли оценено


----------



## vlvshishkin (19 Апр 2018)

Хорошо. К какому врачу обратиться? И что за обследование нужно пройти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Так врач на осмотре и определяет.
А так список можно составить на годовую зарплату.


----------



## vlvshishkin (19 Апр 2018)

К терапевту идти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Лучше с него начинать.
Описанная жалоба не стандартна для позвоночника.


----------



## vlvshishkin (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.


----------

